# Broken Whirly Bird



## brentimus28 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Missing Top of Whirly Bird*
So, I was in my back yard trying to dig out my bbq under about 4 ft of snow, when I came across the top of my whirly bird laying about 2 inches under the surface of the snow. I looked up to find that it is in fact from my roof. I will be soon replacing the wirly bird.

*Moisture in the Attic*
What I would like to know, is that if there is now moisture in my attic from snow/rain accumulating in my attic from the missing top of my whirly bird, *do I have to go and replace all of the affected insulation or will the moisture evaporate when I reinstall the whirly bird?*

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## kok328 (Mar 7, 2009)

Reinstall your whirly bird and make sure any bathroom vents are ducted to the soffit or a roofing vent.  The moisture will evaporate and you'll be fine.


----------



## jdougn (Mar 8, 2009)

Obviously if there is much snow then get it out but residual moisture will evaporate as Kok posted.
hth, Doug


----------

